# Driving me crazy going to throw the towel in please help



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

I NEED HELP!! I have read about ignoring a loud bird and praising the behaviour you like. But I tried it and it's not working. I can't get away from this bird that I'm starting to hate. I want to like him but he is always whining. What am I supposed to do because ignoring him doesn't do anything and it's ruining my life as he screaches continuously unless he is with me


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to my world ! 

Dude is a broken smoke alarm. Its crazy ! And as much as I joke about trading him for a new one or giving him away, I could never do it !

Read the thread 'my bird is broken' (in cockatiel talk) maybe that advice will help you...LOL done nothing for me so far ! But i`ll persist in encouraging him to learn a new sound that hopefully will become a favourite sound instead of an alarm.

Keeping Dude stimulated all the time is working too.... keep changing toys. Keep the yummy food topped up. Stick him infront of the t.v with the volume not loud but just enough to hear....lol. Suprisingly works SOMETIMES! Other times it makes it worse.
And give him lost of outside time and lots to do and see when he is out. Keeps the mind and beak busy!

Its like i`m back at work with 40 preschoolers....LOL. Except I only have 1 bird and he is just as much work keeping him busy as those kids sometimes !


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

The only thing I can do to get Bennie to shut up is to give him Millet. Which reinforces the behavior but sometimes I can't even take it anymore and I just give in. Today he was doing it every 4 seconds I lasted about 2hrs and gave up. he knows thats how gets it too.. Turd! He also plays this game were he see's if he can be louder then the television or the music. I turn it up and he turns his whistle up!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep dude does the same. I ignore his smoke alarm .... just learn to just zone out..hahaha. I've just accepted the fact now that that's dude, and persistance and learning some new whistles and stuff might help the problem . But its something i`m going to just have to get over...hahaha since he is only 15 weeks I have a longggggg road ahead of me so yeah...lol.
I don't know what to do anymore so i`m just trying to get use to it now...

Its just soooooooooo loud ! 

He gets excited anytime I cook now ! Its funny. He sits there the whole time just waiting for the alarm to go off ! He thinks its the best when it does. Yes tomorrow I am buying a new alarm that isn't so sensitive. This one goes off when your cooking anything. And no nothing is burnt!


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

He might be screeching because he's bored or because he wants to be with you. Is he doing it whilst in the cage? If he is he might just want to come out.

Unfortunately birds will be loud at times, that's what they do, there may be a good reason or it may just be for fun. But you do get immune to it. I've been sat here sometimes and Brian has started up with his loud screeches, but I don't even realise any more lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you have an ipod? Just stick the headphones in your ears and turn it up so that you can't hear him (he can't tell how loud it is to be louder) and you should be right on your way to ignoring him!!!


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeh he is screaming because he wants to be out and with me except I can't be with him all the time. I need to do stuff and he is in the back ground screaming or whining trying to get my attention. I can't be with him all the time and I am so annoyed by his persistance that I'm sure my neighbours are the same. So toys and food is the answer? I just can't believe that something so small can cause so much trouble and discomfort. It makes me feel mean for keeping him. He should be outside in a flock munching on eucalyptus


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

...

Seriously, people should not whine about parrots screaming. They're parrots! If you're bothered by noise, you should have gotten fish. 

Also, he needs a friend. Single keeping won't do much good. They are flock animals. If he has a playmate, shreddable toys and/or is checked for illnesses which might also cause screaming, he might not scream so much.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Autumn, I have six tiels and none of mine have ever screamed. Yes they make the occasional singing noise and can be louder than the tv, but it's never to the point where I'm going crazy. Maybe he just needs a friend...


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

I have to say I do also agree, if you don't have the time to spend with him he needs a friend. Birdie friends are always good for them anyway, way more fun than humans


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

As the owner of a single bird who needs to work from time to time but has a screaming cockatiel who HAS to be with their human I totally understand.

Sure, it is easy to say that you should get another bird, but like me if you can't then this is not an option.

For me there are different moments when I can put up with her screaming. When I come home, for example, she does carry on but because she's happy to be with me. I wait a good five mins or so for her to calm down before I let her out.
However, if she is with me and I'm working on my computer for example, and starts to scream, if it gets too much, I simply put her in her cage and stick the cage on the balcony, half in the sun half in the shade. I find that life passing her by keeps her occupied, and even though she can still see me from a distance and sometimes continues to call it helps.  I only let her out agian if she is calm.

For me it works because I use the time out principle for her, for example if she bites she gets 15mins time out. So she knows that except when it's bedtime whenever I put her in her cage and say "No!" it's because I don't accept her behaviour.

I think the biggest thing is patience, it WILL take time but Kikou caught on very quickly (around 2 weeks I noticed a change) what the purpose of time out is, and so now if she wants to scream she is free to do so, but only in her cage 

Good luck!


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Elle said:


> I NEED HELP!! I have read about ignoring a loud bird and praising the behaviour you like. But I tried it and it's not working. I can't get away from this bird that I'm starting to hate. I want to like him but he is always whining. What am I supposed to do because ignoring him doesn't do anything and it's ruining my life as he screaches continuously unless he is with me



When is the screaming happening? When you are in the room? Out of the room? Has he always done this? Where is his cage? Is it near a window? We need more information.

Sometimes a better option is to teach a behavior you do like and reinforce that. So, I would start by reinforcing ANY other sounds he makes that you like such as whistling, or other sounds that aren't screaming. It's ok to contact call back to him if he contact calls to you, but if it's incessant you need to teach an alternate behavior. I have a newish cockatiel that makes a lot of noise. I ignore the loud screeching and reinforce him and talk to him when he makes more pleasant noises.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I have five birds and Freddie is by far the most vocal. He chirps and squawks and whistles and chatters all the time, and I thought my little budgie Benjy was noisy! LOL You do get immune to it eventually. I hear him, but I'm not "listening," if you know what I mean. If he were to make a sound of distress, I'd notice, but just regular birdy noises go in one ear and out the other if I'm busy with something else, and I like their noises. That's part of why I like having birds -- the noises they make. Try whistling to him or saying something like "pretty bird" and maybe he'll pick it up and do that instead of just squawking.


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know. I'm home all day with Bennie and I have him out and he still will make whistles.I mean its not screeching but sometimes it gets a bit old. I also cover the cage at night when its bed time and Bennie will quit completely. The new little girl is soooo quiet SO very quiet. I am constantly checking on her, well she sits behind my desk in the other room so I can see her but i just always make sure shes okay because shes quiet. I'd say get him a friend but just keep in mind that MAY backfire. Bennie sits here and chirps at the new bird all day long. If he hears her flap her wings he squeaks at her LOL So that didn't really help him calm down with the noises. I dont know I like it though I talk back to him and sing to him or with him  Just sometimes if its like 6am I'll give him some millet so he'll calm down.


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I dont mean to sound that I'm whining I love hearing him when he is happy and the birdy noises he makes then but over the last few months he has become very impatient and demanding. He stops making happy noises and only screams. I can understand when i get home that he is excited but when ever I am out of site he starts screaming like he is in distress. It is something I have tried to lessen with whistling back but that doesnt help. I am trying new toys but he isnt interested. I would prefere not to get another bird because well if i cant train one how would i go with two. I like the idea of him having a friend coz i want him to be happy but well i feel like im doing a crap job with him. I have moved him a few times because I was told that this would help keep him entertained. He is always close to a window so he has a view of either the garden or the street. He has foraging bowls and toys he could use more fresh food. He is masterbating alot recently like in the last 2-3 months and it seems to be over me which frankly is disgusting. I was told to take away the thing he was masterbating over I did but know he is doing it on the cage every 5 minutes or so.

Will a birdy friend help and does it have to be another cockatiel


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

It really really depends on what kind of toys, too. The best ones that'll keep them entertained for minutes or hours sometimes are ones you can shred and tear apart. Mine have some toys they barely ever play with and some that have been virtually taken apart into tiniest pieces and don't exist any more. Those were fun!

And I don't know but I still think in your case another birdy (cockatiel, maybe budgie) would be best. Don't worry about not being able to train two. I always found it was much easier with two. When I managed to tame and train the first one with millet, the second one just gradually copied everything.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Elle said:


> He is masterbating alot recently like in the last 2-3 months and it seems to be over me which frankly is disgusting. I was told to take away the thing he was masterbating over I did but know he is doing it on the cage every 5 minutes or so.
> 
> Will a birdy friend help and does it have to be another cockatiel



I had the same type of behaviour when my male cockatiel, Curry, hit that period too. He was a real ratbag, rocking his socks off with his cage, screaming and even attacking my hair! He really did have a split personality going on.
The best thing I found (apart from time out whenever he attacked my hair and putting him on the balcony if the screaming got too much) was to cut off an extra hour of his awake time, after a week or so he calmed down- he can't help that his hormones are going nuts. 
I also whistled whenever I was out of the room, so he knew that I was around, but I also started clicker training- this kept him entertained, and so concentrated on what I wanted him do to (so that he would get a reward) he would forget about screaming. Have you tried it?


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh, that reminds me! My two had a screeching period during puberty (around 12 months). What did help was giving them an hour once or twice daily of being alone and napping. Now they sometimes screech and get angry/grumpy when they are sleepy during the day.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I use water to stop my birds from being loud. Just turn a water bottle to strem and spray him when he does it. Just make sure you hit his body not the face. It shocks them and its cold so they don't like it. Mine have learned when they see the water bottle to get quite NOW. I have breeding quakers and they can get very loud but when they see the water bottle they run into the nest box and shut up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My father-in-law does timeout with his birds, he covers the cage when the boys get too loud and they know to be quiet. It makes them think its sleep time so you might wanna try that as a timeout and see if that helps any...


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

jc119007 said:


> I had the same type of behaviour when my male cockatiel, Curry, hit that period too. He was a real ratbag, rocking his socks off with his cage, screaming and even attacking my hair! He really did have a split personality going on.
> The best thing I found (apart from time out whenever he attacked my hair and putting him on the balcony if the screaming got too much) was to cut off an extra hour of his awake time, after a week or so he calmed down- he can't help that his hormones are going nuts.
> I also whistled whenever I was out of the room, so he knew that I was around, but I also started clicker training- this kept him entertained, and so concentrated on what I wanted him do to (so that he would get a reward) he would forget about screaming. Have you tried it?



This is great advice!


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Elle said:


> Sorry I dont mean to sound that I'm whining I love hearing him when he is happy and the birdy noises he makes then but over the last few months he has become very impatient and demanding. He stops making happy noises and only screams. I can understand when i get home that he is excited but when ever I am out of site he starts screaming like he is in distress. It is something I have tried to lessen with whistling back but that doesnt help. I am trying new toys but he isnt interested. I would prefere not to get another bird because well if i cant train one how would i go with two. I like the idea of him having a friend coz i want him to be happy but well i feel like im doing a crap job with him. I have moved him a few times because I was told that this would help keep him entertained. He is always close to a window so he has a view of either the garden or the street. He has foraging bowls and toys he could use more fresh food. He is masterbating alot recently like in the last 2-3 months and it seems to be over me which frankly is disgusting. I was told to take away the thing he was masterbating over I did but know he is doing it on the cage every 5 minutes or so.
> 
> Will a birdy friend help and does it have to be another cockatiel


A friend may or may not help. You might need to have him away from windows. Outside birds can frighten them, so if can see out and sees other animals or birds that may contribute. 

You may need to make sure he is getting enough sleep also. How many hours of sleep does he get a day?


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

I am currently giving him 12 hours sleep in the spare room (which is dark and has the door closed. I think this might need to be increased to 13 hours? I havnt tried clicker training. I would have to research how it works.


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

12 hours is fine. Although it is commonly believed that all birds must get 12 hours sleep, it is the changes in day length throughout the year which is almost more important, not the actually amount of sleep, although of course if they don't get enough that does cause problems.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Elle said:


> I am currently giving him 12 hours sleep in the spare room (which is dark and has the door closed. I think this might need to be increased to 13 hours? I havnt tried clicker training. I would have to research how it works.


12 hours is usually fine but since you are experiencing problems you can certainly try adjusting that. For clicker training information you can check out the bird-click yahoogroup. There is a ton of information there.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Elle said:


> I am currently giving him 12 hours sleep in the spare room (which is dark and has the door closed. I think this might need to be increased to 13 hours? I havnt tried clicker training. I would have to research how it works.


I would try giving him 13 to 14 hours of sleep time, and do the clicker training thing (what have you got to loose?).

I used a bunch of videos on youtube for pointers, if you type in "clickertraining croky" you will find a whole series, from the very first lesson to advanced stuff. Very helpful!!


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks guys I'm googling as we speak


----------

